# Have you ever noticed the lack of good 'performance' oriented woman specific stuff?



## Tzvia (Aug 4, 2008)

So, I step away from cycling for 6 years (don't ask) and come back to find an explosion of WSD stuff (especially bikes). Hooray! Now how 'bout some shoes and maybe at least one good high end saddle maybe...

I go off looking for nice womens MTB shoes, with carbon soles, in 38 and built on a woman's last... HELLO manufactures... Sidi? Specialized? DMT maybe? Ok, one Shimano but it's white! Oh Gosh White MTB shoes; do they think we don't go off-road or something? (EDIT- Found a Specialized on their website, but no dealer near me has 'em).

Saddles. This irks me plenty. I did find the San Marco Aspide Glamor (not bad) BUT how bout the Superleggera in a 145 width. Or a Selle Italia Teknologika size 145? Why only 130? We've got plenty of heavy overpadded beach cruser saddles sure, but a nice 100~150 gr carbon saddle, or a light carbon railed or TI railed saddle?

It feels like I am searching in vain to find performance oriented cycling gear; I would love to buy the SIDI Dragons but they don't make it in small womens sizes... 

Am I alone in my fustration?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Luckily, I usually don't need shoes in women's sizes (I can usually find a 41 in all models), but I'm with you on the saddles. I HATE lots of padding, but I need something that's 150mm or more wide and has a cutout of some sort, so I have very few options. 

Example: Selle Italia SLR "kit carbiano" or "Teknologica" flow... looks awesome, but is 130mm wide... no problem, there's a women's version. No, wait, the women's version is only available in GEL FLOW... with a bunch of crappy padding!!! 
The only lightly padded ones I've found are the Specialized Ruby and the San Marco that you mentioned. They are really flexible, though, which bugs the bejesus out of me.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

I just got a primal wear e-mail, the NEW womens line is out.....and it's all pink! WTF! We don't get cool flames, or chainrings, or bike stuff we get PINK. I did find luck in a WSD saddle, the specialized ruby, but I am now ordering men's jerseys in small. Did get a bad ass pair of Sidi's, two year old model but new off of ebay, black and red to match the bike. I think its all marketing, my ruby is basically the same as my husbands toupe, just renamed. They just don't get it!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I use men's shoes. I would've gotten women's Sidi's but I got a half price deal on men's DMT's a few years ago. They fit fine. 

White mountain bike shoes? Now that's a hoot. :lol:

What bugs me is how the most available women's bikes are outfitted with heavy crappy components. Yeah we can talk price point and all that but I wish manufacturers would acknowledge that there are serious women riders around who want light, quality bikes.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

And another thing. Small pockets on jerseys bug me. 

I ride tubulars and I keep my spare tire under my saddle so I have no saddle bag. I have to be able to pack my nutrition/food, my pump, the couple of tools I carry and keys etc in my pockets. 

Yes the smaller pockets and higher cut of the jerseys make them look fashionable and all, but I have a hard time squeezing my gloved hands in to those pockets to get out energy gels while riding. 

They just don't work for me.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Yup, most sporting goods manuf's idea of women's stuff is "pink it and shrink it." Been a problem for a long time. Starting to get better, but I agree on color selection. Heck, we even do it to ourselves. http://www.pedalqueens.com/

I like the folks in the club, but darned if I'm going to wear the kit.

My strategy is to buy men's small or xsmall jerseys. Especially if you can find the European cut. I did get a PI women's LS jersey recently that hs two generous pockets on the back. Yeah, it was a kind of "sherbet" orange, but it almost matches my club jacket.

I have used men's saddles in the past. I like the Terry Fly. The last women's saddle I got was a San Marco and I really liked it. Not too much padding.

It takes a lot of looking around.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

il sogno said:


> And another thing. Small pockets on jerseys bug me.
> 
> I ride tubulars and I keep my spare tire under my saddle so I have no saddle bag. I have to be able to pack my nutrition/food, my pump, the couple of tools I carry and keys etc in my pockets.
> 
> ...


Only thing worse than small pockets are small pockets with zippers. WTF?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

il sogno said:


> And another thing. Small pockets on jerseys bug me.
> 
> *I ride tubulars* and I keep my spare tire under my saddle so I have no saddle bag. I have to be able to pack my nutrition/food, my pump, the couple of tools I carry and keys etc in my pockets.
> 
> ...


OMG!!1!! You're bringing that on yourself!!! (kidding )

Almost as bad as small pockets were the pockets of the Kenda (verge) jerseys last year- the top of the pockets was literally @ the bottom of my sports bra on my back. A lot of the girls ended up cutting the tops of them because you couldn't reach into them without some major contortion of the arm/shoulder. 

I'm glad to be getting some Hincapie this year. I'll still probably get the jerseys tailored a little just to treat myself.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Andrea138 said:


> Almost as bad as small pockets were the pockets of the Kenda (verge) jerseys last year- the top of the pockets was literally @ the bottom of my sports bra on my back. A lot of the girls ended up cutting the tops of them because you couldn't reach into them without some major contortion of the arm/shoulder.


No kidding. We're pretty limber from hooking up our bras and all, but that's ridiculous!


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

il sogno said:


> White mountain bike shoes? Now that's a hoot. :lol:


Opened up this thread because I have a "project" friend who has signed up for the AIDSLifeCycle. I won't let her buy crap... which also means that I'm having a hard time finding appropriate clothes. 

But anyway, I had to reply to this... mostly because I just got white mountain shoes.









https://www.cyclingnews.com/mtbphot...bXC5DH3worldcup08/mtbXC5DH3worldcup084/men114


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Cruzer2424 said:


> Opened up this thread because I have a "project" friend who has signed up for the AIDSLifeCycle. I won't let her buy crap... which also means that I'm having a hard time finding appropriate clothes.
> 
> But anyway, I had to reply to this... mostly because I just got white mountain shoes.


But....but... you can't wear them after Labor Day!


----------



## Tzvia (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok, slightly less frustrated. Still looking for MTB shoes, I think the Specialized carbons will work, but as no one has them in stock I can't try them on to check the fit. This is LOS ANGELES; someone stock something for women other than cheap MTB shoes that look like loafers. :mad2: I don't want to order them, only to find I don't want them after I try them on.

I did find a saddle that looks promising, thanks to Helens cycles. I am now testing the Bontrager Inform RXL in 154 width (I'm wide boned I guess). Under 200 grams, stiff, light padding, looks well made, Carbon shell/hollow TI rails AND SIZED FOR A WOMAN; SHOCK! Only rode them on the trainer as I just got them and it's been raining, but I hope to get on the road today and pray that this will end my saddle search.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

If you don't mind driving, try Bicycle John's in Burbank. 

Also Velo Pasadena in ...of all places ... Pasadena!


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Small pockets on jerseys bug me.
> 
> I have to be able to pack my nutrition/food, my pump, the couple of tools I carry and keys etc in my pockets.


That's a bad idea, Il Sogno. You should never carry anything sharp, such as tools, keys, tire levers, or tubes (with sharp stems) in your jersey pockets, as they could stab you during a crash and cause serious injury. Get yourself a seat bag and keep it in there. You're not going to tell me they don't make seat bags for women, are you?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Blue Sugar said:


> That's a bad idea, Il Sogno. You should never carry anything sharp, such as tools, keys, tire levers, or tubes (with sharp stems) in your jersey pockets, as they could stab you during a crash and cause serious injury. Get yourself a seat bag and keep it in there. You're not going to tell me they don't make seat bags for women, are you?


It's hard to find a saddle bag big enough for a tubular tire. Plus they're heavy. Maybe I'll stuff my tools in my tire sock.


----------



## freedy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Try these!*

A great way to store gel (and etc) besides jersey pockets.
Mountain FeedBag



il sogno said:


> And another thing. Small pockets on jerseys bug me.
> 
> I ride tubulars and I keep my spare tire under my saddle so I have no saddle bag. I have to be able to pack my nutrition/food, my pump, the couple of tools I carry and keys etc in my pockets.
> 
> ...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

freedy said:


> A great way to store gel (and etc) besides jersey pockets.
> Mountain FeedBag


Hey that's pretty cool!


----------



## freedy (Feb 15, 2009)

I think so, too. I've had mine for about a year. I have 2 (right and left) on my mountain bike. And I have one (right hand) for my road bike but I'm thinking of getting a second one for that bike too since I carry more layers and food this time of year.

They're way ergonomic to reach food. Plus they doesn't interfere with a number plate (I race occasionally). I can't imagine 1.5+ hour rides without them.



il sogno said:


> Hey that's pretty cool!


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

il sogno said:


> It's hard to find a saddle bag big enough for a tubular tire. Plus they're heavy. Maybe I'll stuff my tools in my tire sock.


Oh come on now, you're going to need to try a little harder than that. I've seen seat bags in just about every conceivable size and shape. Some long and skinny, some shorter and thicker (no wiener jokes, please), and even some made especially for tubular tires.


----------



## Tzvia (Aug 4, 2008)

il sogno said:


> If you don't mind driving, try Bicycle John's in Burbank.
> 
> Also Velo Pasadena in ...of all places ... Pasadena!


Yep; been there, done that. Found the Specialized Pro Carbon Womans in 38, I was stoked! That is, till I got them home and put them on and prepared to get my cleats on. That dam side mount-point of the ratchet! It pressed on a bone and started hurting within a few minutes. No matter how I adjusted it; it did not stop hurting. Oh well, I took them back, disappointed. 

Men's stuff is out, most companies (All I have looked into) don't go small enough. Mens 38 is not Womans 38, I would need 36.5 or 37 in mens, and who makes anything good that small, let alone stock them? If Sidi would make a womens dragon carbon my search would be over; I would gladly shell out $500 bucks for the shoes if they were stiff, fit well and were comfortable. I have yet to find, in a search of at least 10 stores, the Shimano fiber soled shoes, which is my last choice. I use their road shoes and am very pleased with them; so I'm hoping they are good as I have ordered them online. Yea, they are white, oh well. Maybe the next time I search for shoes, there will be a better selection.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Nike had some decent women specific shoes but unless you find them on clearance you're not getting any. (I just bought a pair for $40 for when my Sidis die)
I couldn't find a pair of the Nike MTB shoes I love so I'll have to look for something different when the time comes to replace mine.

P.S. Just realize the MTB's of which I spoke are in my avatar...lol


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Unless I'm greatly mistaken, Euro shoe sizes are not different between men and women. There is no "women's 38" just 38. specifically, a US women's 7 = a 38 euro.

That's what I wear (actually a 39) and I can find all manner of lovely Sidi Dragons. Unfortunately, i don't feel like paying $500 for them.

As to the OP's point: Damn right....that's why I've always ignored the WS stuff. I have a man's bike, man's saddle and men's shoes.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

litespeedchick said:


> Unless I'm greatly mistaken, Euro shoe sizes are not different between men and women. There is no "women's 38" just 38. specifically, a US women's 7 = a 38 euro.
> 
> That's what I wear (actually a 39) and I can find all manner of lovely Sidi Dragons. Unfortunately, i don't feel like paying $500 for them.
> 
> As to the OP's point: Damn right....that's why I've always ignored the WS stuff. I have a man's bike, man's saddle and men's shoes.


Some women's shoes (not just cycling) are more narrow in the heel than the men's. For example, I buy New Balance (running) women's shoes in wide (D), which is the standard men's width. But the men's shoes don't fit me properly because the heel will flop around. Also, sometimes the arch isn't in the right position.

I wear Specialized women's shoes because they give me plenty of room in the toe box without my heel flopping about. On a big-heel shoe the upper strap will only do so much, and not all that much if you have high arches.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Interesting, I rode w/ two girls Saturday who were wearing Specialized mtb shoes and swearing by them. They were both Pro/Cat 1, too for that matter. I may have to look into this!


----------



## Tzvia (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, I got the Shimano WM-80 mtb shoes and am very pleased. They are so much more comfortable than the Sidi Bullets but I wish they were something other than white. So far, they have cleaned up rather well, but they should be black or dark grey IMO. 

So I am two for two, as the Bontrager Inform RXL saddle is awesome! It took about 8 rides for it to 'break in' and now it just disappears under me - I feel like I am floating on the bike. The best saddle I have ever ridden! Going to get another for my MTB because it is an amazing saddle. If anyone reading this is looking for a woman sized performance saddle, try the RXL, with the 90 day return policy it won't end up in the old saddle pile if it doesn't work out.


----------

